# I had a weird rat dream last night.



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]It was short, but I just thought I'd share it with you.

In my dream my rats were squeaking really really loud, so I walked up to their cage and they got quiet. They were both huddled in one corner on the top floor of the cage, so I opened the top door and reached down to pet them. When I was just about to touch them, they started squeaking again really loud.

Then I woke up, but I could still hear the loud squeaking noise. I looked over at the rat cage and saw one of my rats running in the wheel, which was squeaking. But it's weird because they never ran in it before. (That's why I wasn't oiling it.) I like when sounds in real life effect my dreams.... ^_^[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: I usually meld my alarm into the dream... then I realize what it is and wake up. :lol:


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I used to have one of those radio alarm clocks, so it would play a song for you to wake up to. So in my dream a song would just randomly start playing, then I'd think, "I like this song! Wait a second, why is a song playing? Oh, it's my alarm clock!" Then I'd wake up.

So I switched to one of those old style alarm clocks that has those 2 bell things. It's really loud. It's a good thing my sister leaves for school before I wake up because it would probably wake her up....[/align]


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]It's weird because they never ran in it before. (That's why I wasn't oiling it.) [/align]


You know, I thought that my girls didn't run in their wheel either, but every once in a while I'll catch them doing it when they think I'm not there. I don't know why but they only like to run in it when I'm gone  

I think they don't want to be busy if there's the chance that I might take them out, so my presence prevents them from using it during those times. LOL


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Actually I suppose I had a rat dream last night, but it was odd...

I dream that Jack was squeaking a lot. So I got out of bed and switched their cages (put the twins in the bottom and the others in the top). Then I went back to bed. And then I dreamed the same thing again and again. When I woke up I thought I really _had_ switched them, so I was confused by them being in their normal places.

Then I switched them. Because it was bothering me. :lol:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

About a year ago I had a dream with rainbow rats. Though they weren't just rainbow, they had like patterns, like plaid, but that was all different colors. There were maybe 3-5 of them in all different patterns and I walked up and down the train to look at other peoples' rats.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

rattikins said:


> You know, I thought that my girls didn't run in their wheel either, but every once in a while I'll catch them doing it when they think I'm not there. I don't know why but they only like to run in it when I'm gone
> 
> I think they don't want to be busy if there's the chance that I might take them out, so my presence prevents them from using it during those times. LOL


[align=center]Alice did the same thing with me. Once I got out of bed and went to the cage to see what was causing the noise, she got off the wheel and went up to the bars of the cage.[/align]




Forensic said:


> Actually I suppose I had a rat dream last night, but it was odd...
> 
> I dream that Jack was squeaking a lot. So I got out of bed and switched their cages (put the twins in the bottom and the others in the top). Then I went back to bed. And then I dreamed the same thing again and again. When I woke up I thought I really _had_ switched them, so I was confused by them being in their normal places.
> 
> Then I switched them. Because it was bothering me. :lol:


[align=center]Why do some live on the top and some live on the bottom of the cage?[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I suppose I had a rat dream last night, but it was odd...
> ...


Jack is anti-social with everyone but Puck and Baileys.

I need to get him in for a neuter (if this round of introductions results like the last one did...) .


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Just ignore this, it's a double post.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Jack is anti-social with everyone but Puck and Baileys.
> 
> I need to get him in for a neuter (if this round of introductions results like the last one did...) .


[align=center]So you put Jack, Puck and Baileys together then the rest of the rats are together in a separate part of the cage?[/align]




lostbutnotforgot said:


> Just ignore this, it's a double post.


[align=center]How can you have a double post if you only posted once? I'm confused....[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Jack is anti-social with everyone but Puck and Baileys.
> ...


Jack and Puck are together. Baileys stays with the others. I suppose I could put him up with the twins, couldn't hurt, they both like him.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Jack and Puck are together. Baileys stays with the others. I suppose I could put him up with the twins, couldn't hurt, they both like him.


[align=center]Are Jack and Puck brothers?[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Jack and Puck are together. Baileys stays with the others. I suppose I could put him up with the twins, couldn't hurt, they both like him.
> ...


Cousins, they think. Puck's a little older than Jack (couple weeks). They came from a house where two rats became hundreds... Jack and puck came from litters born from some of the females brought out of the situation.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Whiskers said:
> 
> 
> > Cousins, they think. Puck's a little older than Jack (couple weeks). They came from a house where two rats became hundreds... Jack and puck came from litters born from some of the females brought out of the situation.
> ...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Whiskers said:
> ...


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

iv had so many rat nightmares...mostly involving my girls gettin mixed up with wild mice and rats...and gettin diseases.

and in one, rats were common like squirells and would run across the road


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> 'cause for a few days after I got them I couldn't tell them apart. :lol:


[align=center]Ohh, okay! 
A few days after I got Penelope and Alice I couldn't tell which was which, either.
But then since Alice is a Burmese and Penelope is a Burmese Velveteen, Penelope's fur started to get more ruffled-ish.  [/align]




chrisstrikeagain said:


> iv had so many rat nightmares...mostly involving my girls gettin mixed up with wild mice and rats...and gettin diseases.
> 
> and in one, rats were common like squirells and would run across the road


[align=center]How is the one where rats are common like squirrels a nightmare?
Were you driving and trying not to run them over or something?[/align]


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

YES, rats runnin in and out of roads in front of your car is a nightmare to me. id be scared that i would hit them!


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

my dream about rats is kinda like your exept for when i woke up my rat escaped and i had to chase it around the house after 3 long hour stating at 2:00 am i finally cuaght bouth of them at 5:00 and that was my dream becuase i didnt have rats then Hehehehe


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

how come there is always such a sudden silence when ever i post?


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

cocorat316 said:


> how come there is always such a sudden silence when ever i post?


[align=center]There isn't.[/align]


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello?? SEE????


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

People arnt online ALL the time. lol


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> People arnt online ALL the time. lol


[align=center]Yeah.
*looks at clock*
Oh geez, it's 5:40 a.m.
I need to go to sleep..[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

cocorat316 said:


> Hello?? SEE????


Surprising as it might be, there aren't THAT many people on here and most of them are Americans... which means there's dead times. :lol:


----------

